# INFINITY ROM CHANGE BOOT SCREEN



## thareefer (Nov 29, 2011)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO CHANGE THE BOOT SCREEN ON INFINITY ROM GINGERBREAD? I HAVE TRIED USING ROM TOOLBOX BUT IT WONT CHANGE IT. ANY IDEAS?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not sure how the Infinity kernel handles custom boot animnations, or if it does at all. You can try putting the animation in /system/media/bootanimation.zip or /system/media/sanim.zip. Beyond that, I dont' know. If you really want a new boot animation, you can load imoseyon kernel. It for sure supports custom animations. Instructions for that are in the imoseyon kernel OP. Also, be aware that while that combination of kernel and rom works, imnuts isn't going to give you much support on it if you run into issues.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3426-kernel-gb-imoseyon-kernel-stock-repacked-v400-11611/

BTW, please refrain from using all caps. It makes your post very hard to read.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

I cleaned up the topic as the responses after the initial one were all useless, please refrain from responding if you have nothing to add to the topic or can't answer the question. I'm also not sure how this ended up in the Development subforum, but it doesn't belong there.


----------



## Keighles (Aug 15, 2011)

The boot animation on infinity is under /system/media/bootsamsungloop.qmg. 
Placing a bootanimation.zip will not change boot animation. It must be replaced with a .qmg file. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

^What he said. You can pull the stock .qmg file from that same location on a stock build (just open the odin file in ubuntu, or save it from your stock one). You'd just replace it and name it the same thing and it should work. For anything else you'll just have to wait until we have custom kernels built from source. Imoseyon's kernel will support it, but I wouldn't recommend it just for that.


----------

